# NY Youth Hunter/ Trapper Mentor Bill becomes Law



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll get excited when statewide antler restrictions are signed into law.


----------



## jgregoire687 (Dec 28, 2006)

While it is good for kids to be mentored in the outdoors, it is unfortunate that it takes a law for this to become the norm. As for the antler restrictions I will pass. It will be cold day well south of here for me to applaud more government interference in something most politicians know little about or a more concerned with lobby $.

My 2 cents

Jerry


----------



## ///36m (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm glad to see the bill passed.

I'll debate antler restrictions, but not in this thread. Start a new one.


----------



## deerslayer261 (Jan 8, 2008)

being only 18 i wished it happened about 5 years ago because it would have have been nice to go out and enjoy the hunt


----------



## MACHINST (Jul 14, 2005)

What does this do to the age for a junior bowhunter?Is it 12 or still 14?


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

MACHINST said:


> What does this do to the age for a junior bowhunter?Is it 12 or still 14?


It remains 14. The lowering of the Jr Archer age was not included in this legislative package.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

cityhunter346 said:


> I'll get excited when statewide antler restrictions are signed into law.


Not on my watch


----------



## WNYBowhunter (Jan 15, 2006)

cityhunter346 said:


> I'll get excited when statewide antler restrictions are signed into law.


I won't. People should be able to shoot whatever they want to.
We have enough laws and restrictions to live with.

Great news about allowing kids to hunt, good move NY DEC.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

WNYBowhunter said:


> I won't. People should be able to shoot whatever they want to.
> We have enough laws and restrictions to live with.
> 
> Great news about allowing kids to hunt, good move NY DEC.


Its an excellent move, indeed!

Here's a little secret that no one in the pro AR side want you to know.....

The proposed AR would exempt youth hunters up to age 17 from the requirement, right? Rationale is to give new hunters the chance to harvest whatever they choose to, as to assure good recruiting experience and allow for some experience to be gained, right?

Well, according to the USF&W Service report on Hunter Recruitment and Retention (dated 2005 adendum to the 2001 Hunting, Angling and Wildlife-related recreation) our region of the country (Mid-Atlantic) shows the strongest recruiting demographic (new hunters entering the sports) to be in the age group of 25-34. In fact, across the Mid-Atlantic, the ages 16-24 are statistically insignificant.

This is yet another knock against the AR movement. Recruitment of new hunters happens well after the proposed youth exemption. The reason for this is found in educational trends over the past 20+ years, with more high school students heading off to college than ever before, rather than attending trade schools or heading directly into the workforce after HS.

This makes even more sense in NYS, where the hunting age has been basically Jr year in HS, leaving the young hunter maybe two seasons to learn to hunt before heading away to college or university, with many electing for an out of state school.

Reality is what it is.


----------



## MACHINST (Jul 14, 2005)

doctariAFC said:


> It remains 14. The lowering of the Jr Archer age was not included in this legislative package.



That sucks I was looking foreward to taking out a 13 year old this year,he will be a little upset.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

doctariAFC said:


> Its an excellent move, indeed!
> 
> The proposed AR would exempt youth hunters up to age 17 from the requirement, right? Rationale is to give new hunters the chance to harvest whatever they choose to, as to assure good recruiting experience and allow for some experience to be gained, right?


Most serious discussions of AR's I have seen include an exemption for both young hunters AND those who have been licensed for less the 3 years. I've never seen anyone object to that, I think its a good idea.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Meleagris1 said:


> Most serious discussions of AR's I have seen include an exemption for both young hunters AND those who have been licensed for less the 3 years. I've never seen anyone object to that, I think its a good idea.


And how is that enforced, exactly?


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

cityhunter346 said:


> I'll get excited when statewide antler restrictions are signed into law.


Me 2, not to take away from this.........certainly some good news from Albany for a change!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

doctariAFC said:


> And how is that enforced, exactly?


It probably isn't, just like every game law on the book.
Wether a good law or bad, just because it is difficult to enforce is no reason to pass it, or not pass it.

I have no opinion on AR. I am dying to shoot one of those windbag does that are always busting me!

P.S. Congrats on getting that bill passed.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

doctariAFC said:


> And how is that enforced, exactly?


The DEC already has the records on their computers. All the ECO has to do to see if the guy is telling the truth is check.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

Meleagris1 said:


> The DEC already has the records on their computers. All the ECO has to do to see if the guy is telling the truth is check.


Exactly...hardly brain surgery


----------



## ///36m (Jul 6, 2005)

I am very pro-QDM, but I am not confident an AR would allow many bucks to reach 3 1/2 anyway. I am very worried merely passing an AR will result in more negatives than positives.


----------



## Penny (Jun 20, 2008)

Is there a link with the exact wording as how this became law? I saw a few different versions along the way so I'm still a bit confused. I just got back into hunting last year because of my boys and one turns 14 this year. He licensed for his first time last year. I have the 3 years previous exp. to take him that is required but may not be able to prove it since my old licenses were long before the computer age. So can he or can't he license for big game this year? 

Also much as I supported this bill and I may be wrong since I had no need to look at youth archery before but didn't this bill sentence youth archers to blind hunting until they reach 16? Does this mean when my youngest comes of age I too have to be on the ground with him? 

Last but not least, assuming I can take my son out hunting this year what is recommended for a gun. As of now we only own a couple of .22's. I grew up shot gun hunting and they are nice if the family wants to shoot trap or turkey on the other hand a nice riffle would be nice. If you could only buy one what would you buy?


----------



## ///36m (Jul 6, 2005)

I would call up the DEC and as them your specific questions.

Shotguns are still mandatory in many parts of the southern tier, so it is the all-around option for NY. If I could only purchase one gun for NYS deer hunting it would be a shotgun with a rifled bore.



Penny said:


> Is there a link with the exact wording as how this became law? I saw a few different versions along the way so I'm still a bit confused. I just got back into hunting last year because of my boys and one turns 14 this year. He licensed for his first time last year. I have the 3 years previous exp. to take him that is required but may not be able to prove it since my old licenses were long before the computer age. So can he or can't he license for big game this year?
> 
> Also much as I supported this bill and I may be wrong since I had no need to look at youth archery before but didn't this bill sentence youth archers to blind hunting until they reach 16? Does this mean when my youngest comes of age I too have to be on the ground with him?
> 
> Last but not least, assuming I can take my son out hunting this year what is recommended for a gun. As of now we only own a couple of .22's. I grew up shot gun hunting and they are nice if the family wants to shoot trap or turkey on the other hand a nice riffle would be nice. If you could only buy one what would you buy?


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*I am as pro QDM as anyone*

But I think it is a personal choice.....and not for everyone.

It is for people who are serious about their hunting/management......not a guy who gets a couple of days to hunt per year........those types of hunters are a less significant drain on the resource.

MANDATORY checks/reporting that is more reliably enforced.
A one buck limit.
A 9 day gun season from the Sat preceding Thanksgiving to the Sun. after.

These are the things that would make the biggest difference.

As for the thread (sorry to hijack)........GREAT NEWS........now we work on 12 for bowhunting.


----------



## eurocentric (Aug 4, 2008)

This is good news, I am glad I sent those letters and made calls to our elected officials. I have two sons (3 and 5) that already accompany me on hunts.


----------

